
Detexify: LaTeX handwritten symbol recognition (2009) - lohfu
http://detexify.kirelabs.org/classify.html
======
giu
Excellent tool! Used it heavily while writing my lecture summaries during my
studies.

Also, interesting to know: the backend was re-written in Haskell at one time;
it gets mentioned in Daniel's thesis [0]

[http://danielkirs.ch/thesis.pdf](http://danielkirs.ch/thesis.pdf)

~~~
melling
Do many people use LaTex for notes?

I’ve considered using it for my notes on my iPhone/iPad. At the moment, I’m
using Markdown but for a few things, LaTex would be better.

~~~
ygra
I've written notes during the lecture at the same speed as the lecturer with
Word 2007 in the last year I had math in uni. This worked surprisingly well
since Word's math typesetting requires a lot fewer \ and {} than LaTeX and you
immediately see what your current equation looks like, eliminating a lot of
guesses around proper bracketing, etc.

With pure LaTeX I think I couldn't have done it, despite being somewhat
proficient with the language.

(I've scribbled diagrams and other images by hand and done them properly at
home, but the text and math parts went fairly well in real time.)

------
dang
A thread from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11155978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11155978)

A bit from 2013:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6344210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6344210)

2011:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3251762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3251762)

2010:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1884950](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1884950)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1607964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1607964)

Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=700043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=700043)

------
oefrha
“Detexify” should probably be added to the title. I thought it would be
something new and was wondering what this would solve that Detexify couldn’t.

Detexify is a trusty tool I’ve taken for granted for almost a decade. Saved me
a lot of searching countless times. (Apparently I can’t recognize the domain,
though.)

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

------
JohnHammersley
Detexify is amazing! It's one of the most popular tips when we give tutorials
or workshops on LaTeX :)

------
pier25
The service seems to be down...

I've used Mathpix in the past for converting math formulas into Latex with
great success.

[https://mathpix.com/](https://mathpix.com/)

------
lgreiv
Daniel is a bright guy and was always fun to work with. Great to see that this
project of his keeps getting recognition even years after its creation.

~~~
johannesboyne
Hehe... hi Lars, long time no "see" ;-) Yes, he is and I was also very happy
to see the project getting mentioned here! I used it myself and was always
impressed about it!

~~~
p11y
What is this, class reunion? :D Cheers guys

\- padde

~~~
janbechstein
Definitely class reunion :D

~~~
danishkirel
Omg I just created an account to reply... ;)

------
etaioinshrdlu
I don't get it. Where are the neural networks?

------
Sniffnoy
My question is, where's the unicode equivalent of this? :)

~~~
KMnO4
Google (Docs, Sheets, Slides, etc) actually has this built in. It’s under the
“insert symbol” menu item

------
andrepd
Firefox shows 344 visits to this page :) Thanks for saving me the trouble to
awkwardly describe the symbol I in order to google it.

------
pvorb
This has saved me many hours of searching for LaTeX symbols when I was in
University.

------
rvz
Great LaTeX tool but oh dear:

"Your connection to this site is not secure"

You probably need to cover the "I want to use this site without anyone MITMing
me" use-case with Let's Encrypt, but you probably already knew that.

~~~
JadeNB
What information is one providing that should be private?

~~~
jraph
As always, encryption everywhere even for not private information avoids
showing you want to hide something when you do have a private interaction.

Https also makes it more difficult for someone in the middle to temper with
the contents, e.g. adding malware.

------
amandeepspdhr
Great project

